# Bawk ba gawk



## beginnavagabond (Jun 28, 2017)

I have been wanting to hitchhike on my trip and I keep chickening out and end up taking the bus which costs so much money. I think I may try it in Austin but I'm trying to go east. Would you say hitching south to San Antonio then east in I-10 a good idea?


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 28, 2017)

I've heard the i-10 is a real mother fucker.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jun 28, 2017)

beginnavagabond said:


> Would you say hitching south to San Antonio then east in I-10 a good idea?



NOOOOOOO.

With all the emphasis I can muster, NO.

I've hitchhiked that exact route before, and it is a cunt.

I would say you're better off heading north first, THEN East/West.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 28, 2017)

If you're going east head up to the i-40 and use that route. I've always had luck with the 40.


----------



## beginnavagabond (Jun 28, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> If you're going east head up to the i-40 and use that route. I've always had luck with the 40.


Thanks for letting me know. OKC is a good place to hitch out of?


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah but make sure you're on the edge of the city.


----------



## beginnavagabond (Jun 28, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> Yeah but make sure you're on the edge of the city.


Okay. Also I heard flying J's are good places because they're independently owned. What others are independent?


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 28, 2017)

beginnavagabond said:


> Okay. Also I heard flying J's are good places because they're independently owned. What others are independent?


I'm not sure what's independently owned. But truck stops are a good place to catch a ride. I've always had good luck. 

Don't get caught up in a tornado. Keep an eye on the weather


----------



## beginnavagabond (Jun 28, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> I'm not sure what's independently owned. But truck stops are a good place to catch a ride. I've always had good luck.
> 
> Don't get caught up in a tornado. Keep an eye on the weather


alright. wow i wasn't even thinking about that. thanks for the heads up


----------



## beginnavagabond (Jun 29, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> I'm not sure what's independently owned. But truck stops are a good place to catch a ride. I've always had good luck.
> 
> Don't get caught up in a tornado. Keep an eye on the weather


I just read that Oklahoma is a hard state to hitch in. What are your thoughts on that? Do you think truck stops would be a better place there?


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 29, 2017)

I would hitchhike out of there. It's just personal preference about the state. I would try truck stop.


----------



## dodi (Jul 2, 2017)

Not sure about the state, but generally you can get at ride at most gas station. Can be a bit engaging, but if you feel like it you can even go and talk to the people (works a lot more with truckies in my experience, rad people don't really like that you come across them).

However, if it's your first time hitch-hiking and you have a hard time putting yourself on it, it can be easier just to be at the exit of the stop or station with a sign that states where you wanna go. then it's not really up to you any more, so, feel confident 

Also, what I was doing when I started hitch-hiking and chickened out, I would always start like early, having the bus as a plan B, later on in the day. That somehow calmed me you know ? I was just giving it a try, and knew I would eventually get there. And...guess what ? I've never taken the bus on those days ^^


----------

